# Perch



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

So I took a few minutes to review some of the trap net surveys from some of my favorite lakes and perch came up higher on the list than I had previously thought. I've always had success on lures with orange bellies, which were mostly perch colored, but I thought it had to do with the stained water in most of these lakes. So here's the perch.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job Evan, looks great. I always run at least one rod with a perch lure on the local lakes. That should get 'em going!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I love those perch patterns!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good work! That looks like it will be a producer for you.


----------

